# more customs



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

heres a new pic


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking Derby cars Honda...I didn't know what the stick was for, until the other night in chat...RM


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool derby cars there Honda!!! I'll take lucky #13 for the win. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Wagons you built there -Hondarrell :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

honda27 said:


> heres a new pic


 
These are cool . . . looks like blue #1 has a flat tar already. :freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

They are all ready to crunch, Honda!
Perfect HO scale 6" brush strokes too! :thumbsup:


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Really cool, was that already a car or did u have a donor body ?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*demo cars*

these bodys were givin to me 1 was brown 1 rec and 1 blue 1968 ltd wagons resin bodys i have a 4th 1 coming.:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Honda your Demo Derby cars are a great HT fun time to see!!!!!*

Honda these are very Cool Demo Derby cars Dude!!

Some people in the Derby World cirles like to bend the back of the Station Wagon Demo Derby cars up a bit before the Demo so that is doesn't get pushed down and drag.

When the back goes up it is like a WALL also.

Bob...CRASH, BANG, BOOM...ZILLA


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

1 more and you can sponsor one of them "IREC" races. Niiiice. :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*custom*

this is a new 1 and more to come soon.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*another car added*

ok guys heres 1 more car added


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

honda27 said:


> ok guys heres 1 more car added


*cleans screen*...Hmmmm.....

Nope, its your pic.

I imagine it looks great.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

lovin those derby cars but get us a better pic of the Torino
Clem


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now we know where your old camera ended up Joe!! :lol:

Looks good honda!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

13...................lOOKS greaT!!!!

Bz


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> *cleans screen*...Hmmmm.....
> 
> Nope, its your pic.
> 
> I imagine it looks great.


 
HeeHee . . . 


H27 is on a Torino tear lately.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Looks good Honder..... maybe instead of trying the super extreme close up shot with that camera, you could shoot a pic through a magnifying glass????
Just tryin' to be helpful


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I seem to remember back in the day....*



joez870 said:


> *cleans screen*...Hmmmm.....


... that there was another guy's pics that caused me to run through quite a bit of Windex too ! ! :lol:

H27... A way to get better at taking pics is to delete blurry pics from your camera/computer right away.. and then right away try to take better ones. Your camera *will *take a decent picture (for example the 1st few in this thread are fine). In order to duplicate that, *write down the details *in a practice photo shoot. Like this = Distance from subject matter, flash or no flash, focus setting macro yes?, full zoom or not?, what type of light source, etc. Keep the written details in a safe place and refer to them each time as you take a new pic. Until you get totally familiar with your camera you will need a cheat sheet to consistently guide you to the same good results each time. Good rule of thumb??.... If your looking at a picture you've taken and it looks like it might look after drinking a sixpack of Haffenreffer Tallboys... you'd better delete it and try again. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> ... that there was another guy's pics that caused me to run through quite a bit of Windex too ! ! :lol:
> 
> H27... A way to get better at taking pics is to delete blurry pics from your camera/computer right away.. and then right away try to take better ones. Your camera *will *take a decent picture (for example the 1st few in this thread are fine). In order to duplicate that, *write down the details *in a practice photo shoot. Like this = Distance from subject matter, flash or no flash, focus setting macro yes?, full zoom or not?, what type of light source, etc. Keep the written details in a safe place and refer to them each time as you take a new pic. Until you get totally familiar with your camera you will need a cheat sheet to consistently guide you to the same good results each time. Good rule of thumb??.... If your looking at a picture you've taken and it looks like it might look after drinking a sixpack of Haffenreffer Tallboys... you'd better delete it and try again. :thumbsup:


are you sure you didn't intend this for ME?
LOL 
good ideas all actually.
thanx


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Macro won't work on yer point & shoot if you try to shoot too close. Best bet with macro setting is to be about 18"-24" away at least, and then crop the pic down in photo editing software if you don't want background items in the pic.

And yeah . . . you got eyeballs obviously so delete the blurry ones. We can use that Windex for stripping chrome. :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They might not be taken from the same camera guys. A lot of honda's pix were shot on Mitten's camera. 

Oh, and that lil elbowing was aimed at Joez, Al. For the longest time he got ribbed for blurry pix. :lol: Yours are sharp and clear. Almost too sharp. I think you just need to back away a little bit from the subject when shooting.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*pics*

yes that was my camara cause mittens is out of town and has her camara with her when she gets back ill post better pics ok geez.:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I just thought you left the window open, maybe fog rolled in or maybe it was gas vapors... Mom will take care of ya when she gets back...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG!!! Gas vapors?!?!?!?!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> OMG!!! Gas vapors?!?!?!?!


*strikes match* :devil:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll add to tjd241 directions...Check lens for finger prints too...many of my photo students forget this and end up with blurry pics...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Honda!!! You were using Mittens camera? And here we thought you went to camera school!  pig


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*car*

heres 1 more custom


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

AAAHAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! OMG< I thought I was having a nightmare! No not really, just flashbacks. HA HA HAHA!!!! I thought Joez camera had been zombie-ized for a minute there. Honda ya gotta stop scaring me like that!  Seriously, I think your a bit too close, that is why they are coming out all fuzzy. Try some from a foot or so away and see how they come out. Have a good day! pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

partspig said:


> Seriously, I think your a bit too close, that is why they are coming out all fuzzy. Try some from a foot or so away and see how they come out. Have a good day! pig


Or go outside, stand in the street, and focus the camera...RM


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

press the button part of the way down let camera focus then press the rest of the way? use a tripod?:freak: turn off flash and set up some lights or use fill flash?????


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*customs*

ok guys heres 2 more cars enjoy


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow Honda Great Pics ! Tell the truth, did Mitten take them for you or did you read the manual. Love the Smokey Yunick car my slef, all of them are cool!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Fantastic, Honda!

Nice trifecta!


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

good work Honda and nice pic, I love Torino`s
Clem


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*cobbled together baby!*

i,m likin the pickup truck myself. just kinda hunt around the bench and look for something that works. that truck works for me. good job h.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sure glad the fog lifted, great pics!!! Good looking cars H27, never thought about a rat rod truck, doh!!! RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Great rides and Pictures Honda. Keep them coming!

Rob


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice looking rides Honda. I'm liking the lil pickem up truck. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Honda it's great to see you posting up these Very Cool rides in the custom threads!

12 & 13 are Far Out cool Nascar slot cars Dude!!
They look Sharp and well done!

Bob... that truck is just like your 1/1 truck right?  ...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*NOW* yer talking. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...now if I could just get my hands on that Allison car....
I keep coming back in here to look at it some more. 
Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking vintage stockers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*customs*

just need to move up


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

honda27 said:


> just need to move up


Why? Gonna add some more cool cars, Honda? Please?! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice Torinos:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*customs*

ill have a few more soon ty.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

more on the way real soon.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

where's the photo's of yer big christmas haul?? pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, I wanna see all those diecasts you hauled in!


----------

